# Who wants Sense on the X?



## Webst3r

Since I'm not really involved with MIUI on the X, I thought it would be fun to take on a another challenge. Sense. A few people have already been testing for me, and so far we get to the bootanimation. In fact I'm waiting on a tester to give me some logs right now.

This is being ported from the Dinc2. I know there are a lot of hardware differences, but its this or an older version of Sense ported from the Droid OG. Who knows, it may come to that.

Most likely today, when I see if my fixes do any good, I'll start posting tests. They won't be booting, but they're there is anyone wants to take a look, and help me with development. Every test that I release will be public, so everyone will see what we are doing.

If you or anyone you know is already working on this, lease, please, please let me know. I would love to lend a helping hand.

Here's the latest:
www.tetradsoftware.com/android/DroidX/project/Seakrit-6.zip

Stay tuned.


----------



## liberatedx

I would love to see sense on my x I am a big fan of sense. Rock on brother!!!


----------



## bretth18

Probably wont use it as a daily driver, but i like the idea! Love some of the features of sense, and beats motoblur any day of the week


----------



## Lurch81

Would love a sense rom! But if I remember correctly from og Droid you would never get calls to work? Or is it different now? There was a couple tries at porting it to og Droid before they gave up because calls and some other issues wouldn't work without HTC hardware if I remember right please correct me if in wrong. Anyway I would totally love a sense rom to change up from cm and miui! Wow we might have options on the x soon in stoked


----------



## Guvery

Id love to try out sense on my X!


----------



## Webst3r

Even if it's not good for everyday use, I'd still like to get it on here. Time will tell.


----------



## Lurch81

"Webst3r said:


> Even if it's not good for everyday use, I'd still like to get it on here. Time will tell.


Oh yeah definitely even the one for the og Droid without calls or without calls unless you were on wifi made me run it for a while ...love to try out new things and have a variety of roms


----------



## halfiedp

"Webst3r said:


> Even if it's not good for everyday use, I'd still like to get it on here. Time will tell.


Why not try to get GummyCharge or OMFGB ported? I'm sure the devs for those roms would love to help you out.

HalfieDP


----------



## IRONMatt

There was a dev that got it working on the Nexus S fairly quickly, he would be a good contact if you get stuck. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1034130 obviously it is very different from a moto port, but still, may be helpful person


----------



## SaurusX

Sense, yes please.


----------



## Webst3r

halfiedp said:


> Why not try to get GummyCharge or OMFGB ported? I'm sure the devs for those roms would love to help you out.
> 
> HalfieDP


Because they're (And not offense to the devs, they're awesome ROMs), kinda like stock gingerbread with a ton of edits. And the Droid X already has a true AOSP Gingerbread ROM. Sense seems like way more fun to work on.


----------



## Lurch81

"IRONMatt said:


> There was a dev that got it working on the Nexus S fairly quickly, he would be a good contact if you get stuck. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1034130 obviously it is very different from a moto port, but still, may be helpful person


Sounds promising can't wait for all these projects to start rolling out


----------



## sheldoneous

Yes please do it up.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thelegend778

Would love to see this happen.


----------



## Webst3r

Test 5 is in the OP.


----------



## Wmedina1991

Jamezelle was main porter behind OG Droid before giving up jumping to MIUI. Radio and 3g was main issue. Id talk to him.


----------



## bretth18

"halfiedp said:


> Why not try to get GummyCharge or OMFGB ported? I'm sure the devs for those roms would love to help you out.
> 
> HalfieDP


I already contacted xoomdev about it. They are all for OMGB for the dx, they just don't have a droid x. So as soon as they buy one for cheap or get one donated, you can expect a release. I personally am hoping for it, because I like AOSP and you can never have too many quality roms.


----------



## Lurch81

"Webst3r said:


> Test 5 is in the OP.


Is this booting or the one that gets to boot logo?


----------



## Webst3r

Lurch81 said:


> Is this booting or the one that gets to boot logo?


Gets to the bootanimation. :/


----------



## dplowden88

I would definitely try it out if you are successful! Thanks for caring about my phone lol.


----------



## nars

This would be great. I really wouldn't mind seeing my X run on SENSE. I wonder how smoothed it would actually run if we could get it bug free.


----------



## halfiedp

"bretth18 said:


> I already contacted xoomdev about it. They are all for OMGB for the dx, they just don't have a droid x. So as soon as they buy one for cheap or get one donated, you can expect a release. I personally am hoping for it, because I like AOSP and you can never have too many quality roms.


I Meant tthat xoomdev could collaborate with Webst3r to get it on here.

HalfieDP


----------



## Lurch81

I'm all for any rom for the X love having a variety of great roms to choose from...having flashbacks to og Droid and the variety we had for it


----------



## Webst3r

I would be really cool to work with them if they'd like, but I'm sure they'd run into the same issues that they Chevy has with his AOSP ROM. Sense is going to be worse than any of them.

And if anyone would like to help me figure out this error:


Code:


<br />
E/SurfaceFlinger( 1682): couldn't find an EGLConfig matching the screen format<br />
<br />
E/libEGL  ( 1682): [URL=eglSetSwapRectangleANDROID:1907]eglSetSwapRectangleANDROID:1907[/URL] error 3008 (EGL_BAD_DISPLAY)<br />

I'm using the correct EGLconfig and libs that are required for the screen format. It may be more than that, but just getting it out there.


----------



## BrutalSauce

Wish i could help you Webster but no clue. However if you get this working it would be pretty cool just as a concept.


----------



## Webst3r

BrutalSauce said:


> Wish i could help you Webster but no clue. However if you get this working it would be pretty cool just as a concept.


Thanks for the support. I also may still work on MIUI, this error happens in both Sense and MIUI. So if I can get around it, you'll hopefully see a few things from me.


----------



## EricErK

Sounds kinda.... AWESOME


----------



## OnMy2ndGP

Makes sense to me. It'd be like putting a twin turbo LS7 in a Fox body Mustang. All smiles.


----------



## Webst3r

Sorry for being slow on updates. I'm working on a few more things. Lol. I'm really hoping soon that I can get a few cool things working.


----------



## Alemonator

OnMy2ndGP said:


> Makes sense to me. It'd be like putting a twin turbo LS7 in a Fox body Mustang. All smiles.


What version of sense?


----------



## jamezelle

make sure you got all the pvrsrv shit, there is a bin and a couple libs and maybe some xml's for it in etc, dont have an x but did a sense port for the og droid back in the day..


----------



## Guest

jamezelle said:


> make sure you got all the pvrsrv shit, there is a bin and a couple libs and maybe some xml's for it in etc, dont have an x but did a sense port for the og droid back in the day..


I would like to see it ported just to spite motorola... lol


----------



## Webst3r

jamezelle said:


> make sure you got all the pvrsrv shit, there is a bin and a couple libs and maybe some xml's for it in etc, dont have an x but did a sense port for the og droid back in the day..


I was thinking of porting from your rom actually, the version of Sense was older. But I'm still looking at other devices.


----------



## Alemonator

Any updates?


----------



## Webst3r

Alemonator said:


> Any updates?


Sorry. I was playing the new Fallout: NV DLC. i' finished it today.

Anyways, can someone download test #6, wipe data/cache, and /system, and give me a logcat, and dmesg? My phone battery is borked.

password and username are guest


----------



## smyers1012

hows the progress coming here...We've got CM7 and MIUI now the only thing left that I want is sense...And jsut wondering are we looking at a really old version of sense or are we looking at a sense somewhere bewteen 2.0 and 3.0?


----------



## Cougmeister1290

Webst3r said:


> Sorry. I was playing the new Fallout: NV DLC. i' finished it today.
> 
> Anyways, can someone download test #6, wipe data/cache, and /system, and give me a logcat, and dmesg? My phone battery is borked.
> 
> password and username are guest


Love the idea of sense on the X. i started out with a Dinc and had to move to the X. ive missed sense ever since. do i need to be running a specific version of android to test this?


----------



## Webst3r

The best place to get updates is on my twitter. I'm sorry for the slow updates. I fixed a few issues, and hope to be progressing.


----------



## Trooper

Awesome stuff man. Cant wait to try this out. Thanks!


----------



## smyers1012

Does this boot Webster or does it still stop at the boot animation?


----------



## bsbabcock

My wife has an Incredible. As far as stock roms go it's great. Sense on the DX would be fascinating, though good apps on Launcherpro Plus accomplish a lot of what Sense does.. Just not to the full extent. I say go for it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodMuzik

Webster.. bring us WP7 and you shall be crowned king of the Android Community


----------



## Alemonator

I'd love to help in anyway possible!


----------



## DroidXPlayer

I will definitely check it out. Hope you can prove everyone wrong that this can be done!


----------



## Lurch81

BRING ON SENSE (please bring the sense 3.0 lockscreen + lockscreen sense weather greatest thing ever =P)


----------



## smyers1012

Lurch81 said:


> BRING ON SENSE (please bring the sense 3.0 lockscreen + lockscreen sense weather greatest thing ever =P)


3.0 lockscreen is so boring after a while. I use it on MIUI as a theme and it gets so boring haha i like the original slidedown lockscreen! Just speaking in opinion


----------



## Lurch81

"smyers1012 said:


> 3.0 lockscreen is so boring after a while. I use it on MIUI as a theme and it gets so boring haha i like the original slidedown lockscreen! Just speaking in opinion


The sense weather 3.0 lockscreen is beautiful not the miui one the one on sense 3.0 with weather


----------



## Lurch81

Any updates on this yet? Would love to help if needed


----------



## haxatak

Lurch81 said:


> Any updates on this yet? Would love to help if needed


he said he need development help because he has real life implications. I talked to him about it on twitter...for future updates go to his twitter he usually responds to @mentions

his link is 
http://twitter.com/#!/Ghostlypickel


----------



## Webst3r

Extremely sorry for the lack of updates. I had taken a break from Android after a few things went down, also I've been busy IRL. I *NEED developers* for this weekend. This is not something that can easily be done on my own. Any help I can get is appreciated. I'll be active in #rootz, and #cvpcs.


----------



## Lurch81

Wish I could help but I know nothing lol gl hope you can find some to help

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper

Would love to help as well. Want to try some Sense on the X.


----------



## BrentBlend

For people interested in helping, you can stalk webst3r on either #rootz or #cvpcs
No pestering tolerated...only help with release!


----------



## Trooper

Thanks man, will try to when I have some spare time.


----------



## Webst3r

Progress is being made. This is based off the Sense 3.0 port for the Evo 4G.

Another thing, a few people have come into IRC, and complained without any knowledge of what has been going on in my life. I've been very busy IRL. When I can I work on Android. The people that have been complaining have been told this, and keep making up reasons why I've been delaying. So if you have something to say about me or the project, back yourself up. The people who've made their claims have given me no proof.

A Sense developer Samuel2706 is working with me on this, and I'm going to do my best to get this to you.


----------



## sheldoneous

Webst3r said:


> Progress is being made. This is based off the Sense 3.0 port for the Evo 4G.
> 
> Another thing, a few people have come into IRC, and complained without any knowledge of what has been going on in my life. I've been very busy IRL. When I can I work on Android. The people that have been complaining have been told this, and keep making up reasons why I've been delaying. So if you have something to say about me or the project, back yourself up. The people who've made their claims have given me no proof.
> 
> A Sense developer Samuel2706 is working with me on this, and I'm going to do my best to get this to you.


Nice bro!...keep the work up..don't mind the haters. All they do is bring drama to the wonderful world called android. Keep doing what your doing!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX

"sheldoneous said:


> Nice bro!...keep the work up..don't mind the haters. All they do is bring drama to the wonderful world called android. Keep doing what your doing!


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## relkma

This will b amazing! Thanks to u 2 guys working on this and can't wait!!


----------



## Trooper

Webst3r said:


> Progress is being made. This is based off the Sense 3.0 port for the Evo 4G.
> 
> Another thing, a few people have come into IRC, and complained without any knowledge of what has been going on in my life. I've been very busy IRL. When I can I work on Android. The people that have been complaining have been told this, and keep making up reasons why I've been delaying. So if you have something to say about me or the project, back yourself up. The people who've made their claims have given me no proof.
> 
> A Sense developer Samuel2706 is working with me on this, and I'm going to do my best to get this to you.


Looking forward to this man!


----------



## GTvert90

I'm much more into AOSP then blur or sense. But id rock this just to laugh at moto 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DjCalvin

Webst3r said:


> Progress is being made. This is based off the Sense 3.0 port for the Evo 4G.
> 
> Another thing, a few people have come into IRC, and complained without any knowledge of what has been going on in my life. I've been very busy IRL. When I can I work on Android. The people that have been complaining have been told this, and keep making up reasons why I've been delaying. So if you have something to say about me or the project, back yourself up. The people who've made their claims have given me no proof.
> 
> A Sense developer Samuel2706 is working with me on this, and I'm going to do my best to get this to you.


Just tell them to get an iphone. We don't need idiots like that making the rest of the community look like aholes.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuneNinja!

Yes! Please port!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ejgilkey

I'm looking forward to seeing this ROM! Keep up the good work! Don't let the idiots get you down!


----------



## tdbone1

i too also would like to see a good quality sense.
havent looked at yours yet.
i see the zip is from july though....


----------



## redsox 98

I am assuming this is dead?


----------



## Infazzdar

"redsox 98 said:


> I am assuming this is dead?


The developer is very busy and has not had much time, but to my knowledge this is still in development =D


----------



## redsox 98

"Infazzdar said:


> The developer is very busy and has not had much time, but to my knowledge this is still in development =D


Very glad to hear this. Just been awhile since we had a post other than a looking forward to this.


----------



## suv32002

Yes Please!!! If I weren't working on a project of my own I would help you. I know a kid that could probably help too... but he is busy with his own projects too. We both are working on a non-android related project that could take some time. I have for some time wanted this... I am in the process of finding a good sense clock widget and all that I have tried suck. So if anyone knows of a good way to get one that works like the real ones with animated flipping and all shoot me a message.


----------



## bsbabcock

Sure enough sense on the X.. I like where this is going.. hopefully. There's certainly so much more to Sense than can be replicated by a launcher and some copy-widgets.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trooper

Hope to still see this at some point!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

